# paph Mercatelli (lowii x stonei)



## L I Jane (Jun 16, 2006)




----------



## couscous74 (Jun 16, 2006)

Wow Jane :clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 16, 2006)

Very nice. You can see both parents in it clearly.


----------



## Gideon (Jun 16, 2006)

That is a fabulous plant Jane, well done :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Jmoney (Jun 16, 2006)

very nice! love that clean dorsal!


----------



## Heather (Jun 17, 2006)

I love that! 
I was hoping my Eva Weigner would have a more similar stance to that. 
I guess I need a Mercatelli.


----------



## phrag guy (Jun 17, 2006)

looks very nice


----------



## couscous74 (Jun 17, 2006)

Heather said:


> I love that!
> I was hoping my Eva Weigner would have a more similar stance to that.
> I guess I need a Mercatelli.



Heather, not just any Mercatelli. You need a piece of Jane's Mercatelli


----------



## Marco (Jun 17, 2006)

Wow look at that. Did I miss that one when I visited?!?!?! If I did I can't believe that I did!


----------



## L I Jane (Jun 17, 2006)

Marco- you commented on it!.It was on the middle table near the end in the tent.Could it look better in the picture ?


----------



## Heather (Jun 17, 2006)

What Marcus said!!


----------



## paphjoint (Jun 17, 2006)

A real beauty!


----------



## kentuckiense (Jun 17, 2006)

Was a stonei with a clean dorsal used as a parent? I would've expected stripes! Not that it takes away from the flower or anything... It looks awesome!


----------



## Marco (Jun 18, 2006)

L I Jane said:


> Marco- you commented on it!.It was on the middle table near the end in the tent.Could it look better in the picture ?



No I think it's me. oke: But I do remember now it was in the tent. Thanks for the kick in the butt Jane


----------



## cabnc (Feb 24, 2022)

High jacking this old thread to compare


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 25, 2022)

big plant


----------



## JayeL (Feb 25, 2022)

Lowii dominating the stonei input on this one... 

JL


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 25, 2022)

The all green dorsal in first post is very attractive. Coupled that with the lowii reddish petals makes it unusually desirable,


----------

